
How the shape of your ears affects what you hear - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/06/science/ears-shape-hearing.html
======
bookofjoe
>The Encoding of Sound Source Elevation in the Human Auditory Cortex

[https://www.jneurosci.org/content/38/13/3252](https://www.jneurosci.org/content/38/13/3252)

